# Pic - Front End Of Used Unit



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is a pic of the front end of the used unit we are looking at. This is the front side below the roof area where the caulking has let go. See anythign that makes you go 'hummmmmm'??

Thanks for looking and responding!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Oops, pic didn't upload....


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

See if this works...


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

That's curb side...and it looks like they hit some branches that hung out over the road.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I thought you were talking about up top where the cap meets the rubber. This looks like its starting to buckle a little. I say it's a crapshot....it may or may not advance. But either way, it is going to have to be repaired and that needs to be addressed in the price. ---Mike


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Up on the roof is where the caulking slit; where the front meets the roof. These pics show the front area below that section. So, am I to take it delamination has already started? If it's sealed up, does the delamination continue?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Once the water gets in, it continues downhill and delamination will occur. Based on other responses elsewhere on this site, it's about $3000 to fix. Ouch.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Unless you get it for a super great price, that would be a deal breaker for me


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Tell him your concerns and how much it may end up costing to fix and make and offer based on the NADA value minus the the cost to fix and see what he says. If he can't give you a good deal it's not worth the headache in the long run. you will just end up paying later. ---Mike


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

mmblantz said:


> Tell him your concerns and how much it may end up costing to fix and make and offer based on the NADA value minus the the cost to fix and see what he says. ---Mike


X2


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

On the flipside, if all else is good, still negotiate a better rate but there is a chance you can caulk it and leave it alone and it'll be ok. Many folks (myself included) don't fix delam issues if they aren't progressing. My unit has a couple delam spots but they are stable and frankly I think it would be more trouble / cost to repair than the benefit it would return. I would position it with the seller that you have to factor in the repair cost as you don't know if it is stable or not. If it is, you can choose to do nothing (caulk it of course) and pocket the $. If it gets worse or eats away at you, you have the funds to repair it.


----------



## ejr11 (Sep 9, 2009)

My front end looked similar when I bought my OB, but maybe not as severe. It’s hard to tell in those pics. I immediately stripped the side sealent and caulked it with pro flex. I still have some rippling down the front seams (it changes with the temperature) but nothing has progressed, and it’s air tight now. There’s other posts regarding the delaminating v. front cap un-gluing problem. If you can determine that it hasn’t started delaminating, I think the consensus says that you can keep the damage at bay if you stay on top of it. That’s been my experience after a year, including a wet winter.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I do agree with ejr11 and CA-NY. Use the damage a your negotiating tool first....self repair and pocket the money in case it realy does come apart bad later. ---Mike


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Scottps said:


> Tell him your concerns and how much it may end up costing to fix and make and offer based on the NADA value minus the the cost to fix and see what he says. ---Mike


X2
[/quote]

Oh, my, this won't be easy. He's a really nice guy and after telling my husband all of this, he thinks I will make the man angry; at the very least insult him because of what he is asking. My husband did just tell me the owner talked to him about the side there and that it was like that when he bought it, I cannot verify that it is exactly the same as when he bought it - who knows that answer. The dealer told him it was not an issue.







Sounds like a dealer! Anyway, where we are at now is that we (meaning me since I am always the bad guy and do all negotiations in our house just because I have the better personality for it) will make an offer based on NADA low retail minus 2/3 of the possible repair cost quoted here - is that in the ballpark you folks are leaning towards?]

After he gets over his anger and tells me gently, more likely not gently, that I can go jump in a lake, we will most likely be puttering around in our pop-up for the next few years. If nothing else, a learning experience for me.

Thank you so much for taking the time to look at the pictures and responding!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't care if he gets mad or not, it's an issue to you and you're the buyer. there are other campers out there and you might even find as good as a deal from a RV dealership. Being on the front, the danger is that not only might it leak when sitting there but driving in the rain might push the water into the camper. If you're concerned, I would pass. Don't under sell yourself on paying more for the camper than it's worth.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> Tell him your concerns and how much it may end up costing to fix and make and offer based on the NADA value minus the the cost to fix and see what he says. ---Mike


X2
[/quote]

Oh, my, this won't be easy. He's a really nice guy and after telling my husband all of this, he thinks I will make the man angry; at the very least insult him because of what he is asking. My husband did just tell me the owner talked to him about the side there and that it was like that when he bought it, I cannot verify that it is exactly the same as when he bought it - who knows that answer. The dealer told him it was not an issue.







Sounds like a dealer! Anyway, where we are at now is that we (meaning me since I am always the bad guy and do all negotiations in our house just because I have the better personality for it) will make an offer based on NADA low retail minus 2/3 of the possible repair cost quoted here - is that in the ballpark you folks are leaning towards?]

After he gets over his anger and tells me gently, more likely not gently, that I can go jump in a lake, we will most likely be puttering around in our pop-up for the next few years. If nothing else, a learning experience for me.

Thank you so much for taking the time to look at the pictures and responding!
[/quote]

You've got it right. Start low and go up from there, but have in your head the max you'll pay and stick with it. I've gotten some of my best deals by saying what I'll pay and let them think about it for a couple days. More times then not they give in and sell at the lower price. Be prepared to give examples like NADA and other like trailers selling without damage to justify your offer price. Remember, sellers want the most they can get and buyers want the item for the least they can get it for, so don't be afraid of insulting someone, it's all business. If this one doesn't work out they'll always be another one.


----------

